# white tongue, its Not thrush, anyone else?



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Curious to know if anyone else has a white coating on tongue, that does not scape off, nor is it hairy. I am new, and the white tongue appeared 2 days after my diarrhea started. The doctor did a scraping/swab, no to thrush/canidida. I am not dehydrated either, drink approx 2 litres of water a day plus juice. Doctor said its common in people with gastro problems?? thanks in advance


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Fish Girl,I've got the white tongue thing going on and it, too, is not thrush. Seems like I have a "dry tongue" for some reason. I brush it, scrape it, rinse my mouth with all kinds of concoctions, all to no avail. The only thing I've found that works okay is a tube of this gel for dry mouth that you coat onto your tongue a few times a day. My dry tongue seemed to start when I changed my heart med from one beta blocker to another.  Any new meds in your routine?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It could still be hairy tongue. A dentist or ENT specialist would be a better position to diagnose it.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you for the responce. I have had D for six weeks now, the white tongue began 2 days after. Was not on any meds until 2 weeks ago, so it is not related. Wish it was, atleast I could connect it with something. The Doc is not concerned. Its not at all bothersome, just makes me wonder whats up! If I suck on candy it seems to help for awhile, perhaps it is a dry tongue. Wondering if it is possible to have a dry tongue and not be dehydrated? I guess its not really a coating either, or it would respond to brushing and scraping. I think I will check into the dry tongue gel. have a great day!


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I had the same thing and I have Crohn's disease and my doctor said it was one of the symptoms.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Tweetie, I am seeing the Doc next week and will mention that.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I have a white coating, too, but I've noticed that it's worse on days I feel really bad, and not so thick, in fact sometimes almost nonexistent, on the days when I'm feeling almost normal. Also, every time I've seen a doctor of chinese medicine they always want to look at my tongue, and then they say the same thing: "you've been sick a long time, haven't you?" (Uh, Yes!)







They say the white coating and the "tooth marks" or "dents" around the side of my tongue indicate very poor digestive system. Maybe they're on to something?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Fish Girl







Are you new to the board? I haven't seen you around. Another person from Canada. I love your country. I have had the white coated tongue before. It's been awhile, but it was when I had a gastro inflammation. The D attack. It likes weird, and felt sore. Is your sore? Flux, WHAT is a hairy tongue. Is this for real, or a name of a disorder?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:WHAT is a hairy tongue. Is this for real, or a name of a disorder?


It is a name for a disorder, so I guess that makes it real. There are some examples of it shown at http://dermatlas.med.jhmi.edu/derm/result.cfm?Category=10


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Flux,I went and looked at the hairy tongue picture and WOW I'm glad mine doesn't look like that. Yikes. I was at the dentist the other day and mentioned my tongue was making me nuts. He said a good scraping and Listerine twice a day will probably help, that bacteria, etc., build up on a dry tongue quite easily. So, I've tried that and it is definitely helping. Now, as to why the tongue is dry, I have no idea. I drink a gallong of water a day and have good oral hygiene. I do have the teeth impression marks on the side of my tongue as mentioned by WD40. Interesting connection to the digestive system, given my history of troubles. Maybe I should find a Chinese practitioner and give up on these dopes that have been treating me.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi once again thank you all for responding! Rowe, yes I am very new this is my second posting, first one basically was a distress call as I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around this diagnosis. Good to know I am not alone.I too have the indentation WD spoke of. I believe it is safe to say there is a definate connection with the gastro system an tongue. Was at the doc's this morning (she too has ibs!) she gave me several months supply of dicetel as so far it seems to be helping, although I did have D yesterday rather then softies. She did suggest that, as flux said, a dentist would be better able to figure out what is up with the tongue. As I said it is not bothersome at all, just a curious thing. Again thanks for all your input, it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you have joined us Fishgirl..you will learn a lot about gastro problems on this board..as well as things I have never heard of before..(thanks Flux..) Keep us posted how you are doing


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I too have this, although, my tongue looks nothing like those pictures either. There are hundreds of articles online that come-up about these kinds of things (example): http://www.parentsoup.com/experts/dentist/..._107065,00.html Ok, so whatever you diagnose, it seems to be bacteria or fungi, right? Why does this vary so closely with the extent to which we feel or IBS-related symptoms? Would a biopsy (as mentioned in the above article) help determine exactly what bacteria/fungi is there so we could somehow attack it and eventually feel better all-around?Also, one article mentioned "soft diet" as a possible cause. What does that mean exactly? People who live on soup?This tongue thing has confounded and frustrated me for years. One doctor told me it was candida and prompted me to pour time and money down a hole for years trying to treat it. Most of the others just look confused and haven't referred me elsewhere. Maybe I should contact an ENT...Oops..just noticed it doesn't have to be bacteria or fungi...could be keratin...whatever that is...


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Do you guys also get a sour taste in the area where the coating resides when you eat? I don't notice with meat or veggies, but I have (to a slight extent) with rice and to a much greater extent with ice cream. Could that mean it is a bacteria or fungus that is doing something to the carbs and emitting something causing the sour taste?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I had it when I fasted, it looked chalky, and no it didn't come off when I brushed. I read that this is common when fasting or doing a detox sort of diet. This one particular doctor feels its the release of toxins. Sounded appropriate in my situation, since I had fasted, but who knows. Then again, I wasn't getting the proper vitamins and nutrition either. Flux, could it be a difficiency of some sort?


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Mines was not a coating all over the tongue.







Mines were in different spots and one on the roof of my mouth. It was very PAINFUL!!!!!







My doctor gave me amoxicillin and lidacaine,(sp?) and it went away in a couple of days. I have had it about 3 times. Now when I see it coming I use the medication that the doctor gave me. FishGirl I am glad yours wasn't anything more serious.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Stevie, I dont get an unusual taste in regards to certain foods. However, since this started, it tastes like I am sucking on a penny! The doc told me yesterday that the white tongue could indicate an over population of yeast in the body as a whole, however, the results of my tongue swab/scraping were negative for yeast! Figure that one out.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

The candida thing I mentioned earlier is yeast. I'm highly skeptical of that diagnosis having been sent down that path before. It CAN happen...I'm not saying it doesn't. However, it is a rare condition. The treatments didn't work for me, and as in your case, I had no tests that actually showed yeast to be a problem.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi again Steve, I was perplexed at what she said as the test they did for candida/yeast came up negative! She said it could indicate there is an overgrowth of yeast in the body as whole, which I think contradicts the fact that it is NOT yeast on my tongue. sigh.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Right..well, in my opinion--based on very limited experience--the doctors who throw that yeast possibility out there kind-of willy-nilly are likely to contradict themselves about a great many things.Once again--a disclaimer: I DO think that yeast is a POSSIBLE diagnosis/real problem for some. But I also think it is over-diagnosed to try to supply answers when there are no real answers to give.


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

I have something similar. It's called Geographic Tongue. You may want to look into it. Here's a couple links with some pictures: http://www.usc.edu/hsc/dental/opath/Cards/...phicTongue.html http://www.worlddent.com/2001/05/series/ncuttic1_2.xml KARL


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 26, 2000)

Hey Fish Girl  I used to have the white tongue thing going on too but my dentist prescribed Prevident 5000 Plus. It's a fluoride toothpaste and it helps with dry mouth. I drink alot too. I'm not dehydrated but I was suffering from dry mouth. After being on the Prevident for two days it was gone. Give it a try it might help


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

One of the things the doc looked at was my tongue when i first got ill, the Gastro also looked at my tongue because a coating can show there are gastro problems going on in there i believe. I sometimes get the dry, or white tongue thing too. Uncomfortable but not life threatening. Black Hairy Tongue sounds gross. I can't brush my tongue because it makes me gag. SOmetimes just cleaing my teeth makes me gag. Ugh.


----------



## FishGirl (Jan 30, 2003)

you guys rock! thank you for all the info and tips. So nice to hear about others with the same symtom. Yes that hairy tongue thing is ick!


----------

